# [SOLVED] battlefeild 2 wont run in full screen



## zach_1523 (Feb 22, 2008)

Hello everyone, i just installed battlefield 2 the old one and it is only in the middle of the screen while playing, not full screen. I am playing on a 37 inch vizio TV and i have nvidia 8800 gt. Other games play fine like source,tf2,modern warfare 2 etc. but games like counterstrike 1.6, condition zero, and now battlefield 2 only play in the middle of the screen not full screen. Any help would be much appreciated

thanks,
Zach


----------



## tsujp (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: battlefeild 2 wont run in full screen*

Hi there Zach_1523!

What resolution does the TV operate at? What resolution is the game set at?

If the game cannot scale itself up to fill the entire resolution the TV is trying to display it will produce a black border to fill in the rest of this area.

Make sure the game is set to run on widescreen if your TV is set to that. Also make sure that your windows resoltuion in-game is the same as your desktop resolution.
E.g. your desktop resolution may be 1000x1000 but in-game it may change to 600x600.

I know the Nvidia control panel has a few options for exactly this, from memory. It should be somewhat along the lines of;
*Scaling resolution to full screen.*

I will look up the exact location of this option when I go home.

Make sure the game is set to run in full screen as well (this will be in the games options usually).

In summary things you should check for:

Game is checked for full screen operation (i.e. it scales to the monitors native resolution).
Nvidia control panel scaling option is checked.
Make sure the correct aspect ratio is being used (i.e. the games aspect ratio matches the TVs).
Make sure your TV isn't operating an a resolution larger than the game can output to.

Good luck,

Fluidz


----------



## zach_1523 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: battlefeild 2 wont run in full screen*

thanks alot i got it


----------



## tsujp (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: battlefeild 2 wont run in full screen*

No problems.

Glad you got it sorted 

Would you be able to mark this thread as solved under the thread tools at your convienience please


----------

